# Regulations



## joe_2701 (22 Dec 2004)

Why do the cadet detachments and DND keep changing the regulations on promotion and dress? they really need to make it more clear when they do! otherwise we have cadets from all diefferent corps running around thinkin this is that and the other is another


----------



## Burrows (22 Dec 2004)

Welcome to the military.


----------



## gt102 (22 Dec 2004)

Well put Kyle!  ;D

*Walks back to circular room*


*picks up 3 ball bearing tosses them into mouth* *One falls somewhere and cnat be found* *One breaks on tooth* *and the other is swallowed*


----------



## armygurl_557 (22 Dec 2004)

You guys and Your Rooms.. Only You Guys.. Hehehe.. Cookies are Cool..


----------



## Burrows (22 Dec 2004)

Yes...cookies are cool....especially my smart ones....


----------



## q_1966 (24 Dec 2004)

What regulations have changed?
- Shawn


----------



## joe_2701 (28 Dec 2004)

Sgt. Papke said:
			
		

> What regulations have changed?
> - Shawn



Just some on where to place buttons, if you're allowed to wear camp pins, etc. they're always changing them.


----------



## Burrows (28 Dec 2004)

TomGledhill said:
			
		

> Don't intend to sound insulting, but your not in the military



Dont mean to sound insulting eh?  well ever paused to think that I may have some connections with the military ? Infact because of some matters on this site I have encountered military grade quality on some things.  Ok ? ok good....also...the fact that the DND has says in CATOs wouldnt that mean hmm Military? Ok? dont post such shiteth if thou canst provide fact that I have never made contact with military "Public Relations" Personnel....


----------



## Fishbone Jones (28 Dec 2004)

Let's be carefull, before I have to take the broom to all of you.


----------



## dano (3 Jan 2005)

I'd hate to be a thorn in someones back could someone please look up "Cadet" in the dictionary.


----------



## Scott (3 Jan 2005)

It's been dealt with....


----------



## Sgt_McWatt (3 Jan 2005)

Wow burrows your sure starting to develop a team here. People think JTF2 is the best wait until they get a hold of "Burrows Best"


----------



## gt102 (3 Jan 2005)

WO. McWatt said:
			
		

> Wow burrows your sure starting to develop a team here. People think JTF2 is the best wait until they get a hold of "Burrows Best"



I got 2 cookies  ;D


----------



## Sgt_McWatt (3 Jan 2005)

The Crowe said:
			
		

> I got 2 cookies ;D



you shoulpd be very proud of yourself


----------



## Burrows (3 Jan 2005)

WO. McWatt said:
			
		

> Wow burrows your sure starting to develop a team here. People think JTF2 is the best wait until they get a hold of "Burrows Best"



Hmm....clearly someone wants to be a cookie  ...hmm I dub you...My Best Drum Cookie


----------

